
Ask HN: Movies for Hackers? - pknerd
I will be interested to know what kind of movies will you recommend to hackers.
======
flixic
Primer.

Wonderful movie, the script is smart and complex, budget is tiny, ideas are
huge. Watched it 5 times, still don't get parts of it, but it's brilliant.

~~~
trafficlight
The best thing about Primer is that I come away with the feeling that I can go
out to my garage and do something amazing.

------
hansy
Glengarry Glen Ross

Kinda cliche but still a fantastic movie about hustling and desperation.

Of course, one simply cannot talk about this movie without referencing, at
least once, one of the greatest motivational scenes in movie history.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZg_ALxEz0>

------
apgwoz

        * Pirates of Silicon Valley (1999)
        * Revolution OS (2001)
        * Code Rush (2000)
        * The KGB, the Computer and Me (1990)
        * Infinity (1996)
        * Antitrust (2001) -- mildly entertaining and fun

------
ojbyrne
The Conversation(1974): <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071360/>

~~~
waterlesscloud
A great hardware hacker movie, and one of the greatest movies of all time.
Excellent character study of the withdrawn hacker personality type. It's even
set in San Franciso. Coppola's best work, bar none. And that's saying
something.

At times this has been my very favorite movie.

------
eterps
Sherlock (TV series) very modern and high paced, love the way they put SMS
messages in view <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1475582/>

~~~
medecau
First time I saw it the thought on my mind was: "What did just happen? That
was very cool. I like that. Why haven't this been done before"?

Has it been done before?

~~~
luxpir
You see it a lot in Korean movies and TV from the last decade. Very cool
effect. I appreciated it in the excellent Sherlock series too, although in
general season one was much more enjoyable/original/faithful than the second.

------
chmod775
The Millennium Triology (Thou shall watch the 2009 version. The Hollywood one
is crap). 3 movies. Involving hacking + The hacking parts are not total
garbage as in other movies. But there's one scene where they say that she
needs a faster computer to download things faster -.- I dunno if the movies
are available in English. But there should be at least swedish, norwegian and
german ones.

Edit: I checked it. There's an English one too.

------
brcrth
Brick (2005): <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0393109/>

------
eterps
Moon (2009)

------
bfrs
These are some movies/tv series that I deeply enjoyed and (some I) wish I had
known about earlier.

9.9 Hitchhiker's guide to the universe, BBC TV series

9.9 Contact (1997) based on a novel by Carl Sagan. Very few people seem to
know about this movie.

9.3 War Games

9.0 most Akiro Kurosawa movies:

    
    
        Seven Samurai
    
        High & Low
    
        The Bad Sleep Well
    
        Ikiru
    
        Red Beard
    

9.0 Terminator 1 (watch again)

8.8 Terminator 2 (watch again)

8.7 Pirates of Silicon Valley

8.7 Matrix 1 (watch again)

8.7 The Italian Job (featuring Napster's original inventor)

8.7 Live Free or Die Hard

8.5 Track Down or Takedown (about social hacker Kevin Mitnick)

8.5 Revolution OS (2001)

8.5 Dr. Strangelove

8.5 2010 A space odyssey

8.3 Antitrust (2001)

8.3 Sneakers

8.3 COSMOS

8.2 Minority Report

8.2 2001 A space odyssey

8.2 Paycheck (2003)

8.0 The Thirteenth Floor (1999)

8.0 The Net

~~~
bfrs
Some highly rated movies that I didn't like:

\- Bladerunner

\- Memento

\- The Prestige

\- Old Boi

------
perlgeek
Inception (very interesting idea)

Source Code (also nice idea, but crappy end)

------
why-el
Old Boy. Fantastic South Korean thriller about the perils of the revenge
mentality.

~~~
eterps
I can also recommend the The Chaser (2008):
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1190539/>

~~~
why-el
Great recommandation, I saw that last year.

~~~
eterps
In that case you probably also have seen I Saw the Devil (2010)
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588170/>

------
mattsears
Hackers (1995) WarGames (1983)

~~~
kevinSuttle
Can't believe I had to scroll down the entire page to see this. It's so
obvious!

~~~
dllthomas
And so awful... (Hackers - not War Games)

~~~
teeray
That's an interesting way of spelling amazing

------
eterps
The man from earth (2007)

~~~
kentf
Amazing film.

------
Thunderchild
Frequently asked questions about time travel - 2009:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0910554/>

------
fumar
1\. Ghost in the Shell 2\. Ghost in the Shell Stand Alone Complex - series not
a movie 3\. Primer 4\. Zizek The Movie 5\. Pi 6\. Gattaca 7\. Waydowntown

------
zhovner
Waking Life (2001)

------
chris-j
Pi (1998)

------
Off
Southland Tales (2006) - <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0405336/>

------
brudgers
Macon County Line

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macon_County_Line>

------
rsiqueira
Limitless (2011) - A writer discovers a top-secret drug which bestows him
super human abilities. With Robert de Niro.

------
dchamberlin
Takedown (2000)

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159784/>

------
tomh
Sneakers (1992). Too many secrets.

------
eterps
Dragon: The Bruce Lee story (1993)

------
xd
If you've had enough of thinking for one day, grab a cold one and put on: The
Core(2003).

~~~
waterlesscloud
The Core has perhaps the highest degree of (ridiculousness times budget) of
any film ever released.

I love it.

------
eterps
Castaway on the moon (2009)

------
eterps
The Andromeda Strain (1971)

------
trienthusiast
Timecrimes

------
davyjones
Timecrimes. One of the best time travel movies I have ever seen.

------
eterps
Pitch Black (2000)

------
eterps
District 9 (2009)

------
trimbo
Buckaroo Banzai

------
Dejital
Flatland (2007) - Hacker Jr. friendly!

------
kevinSuttle
Also, Ghost in the Shell.

------
eterps
Death Note (Anime series)

------
kevinSuttle
Swordfish (2000)

------
z_
The Life Aquatic

------
pcore
Memento (2000)

------
trimbo
Donnie Darko

~~~
medecau
It took me a couple of times to understand that it was a SciFi movie.

------
trimbo
Real Genius

------
ygmelnikova
Cube (1997)

For all you A/B, MAB testers out there.

